# SUNWAYLED M10R Review (1xCR123A): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, PICS, etc.



## selfbuilt (Jul 14, 2010)

_*Reviewer's Note: *The pre-release M10R was provided for review by SUNWAYLED. Please see their website, their CPFMP thread or batteryjunction.com_

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual *

*Manufacturer Specifications: (taken from the SUNWAYLED website).* 

CREE XR-E R2 LED
 Three modes constant output:190 Lumens (1 hrs) - 20 Lumens (32 hrs) - 4 Lumens (70 hrs), Strobe mode: 190 Lumens (1.5 hrs)
Digital Sensor Magnetic Control system, slightly twist the Rotator Ring to select from different modes
Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
Effective range of 130 meters
Using one single CR123A Lithium battery
Working voltage:0.9~3.2V (note: RCR not support)
Reflector of good quality maintains both great throw distance and spread, good beam pattern
Dimension:82.8mm (length) x 23.2mm (head diameter)
Weight:46g（battery excluded）
Aerospace-grade aluminum alloy
Military Specification Type III hard anodized
Waterproof accords with IPX-8 standard
Ultra-clear toughened glass lens resists scratches and impacts
Tactical forward clickie switch for momentary on
Tail stand and can be used as a candle
Accessories: Clip, O-ring, rubber cap
Estimated MSRP: ~$65 (currently available at batteryjunction.com)
The M10R is one of the first lights released by the new manufacturer SUNWAYLED. My review of their M40C model is also up, and the M20C model will be posted shortly.

Note that my sample was a pre-release version, so I don’t know what the final shipping packaging looks like. Circuit performance should be unchanged on the shipping versions, though. 





















From left to right: Surefire CR123A, SUNWAYLED M10R, Dereelight C2H, 4Sevens Quark 123, Novatac 120P, NiteCore Extreme.

*M10R *Weight: 46.0g (no battery), Width (bezel) 23.1mm, length 83.4mm

This is just a personal preference, but I find the overall external styling of the M10R very attractive. :thumbsup:

Overall size is in keeping the other lights of this class – despite the dual control interface on the M10R (i.e. forward clicky switch for on/off and a magnetic control ring for output levels). oo: The light can even tailstand.

The control ring has good feel, with noticeable detents at every level (although no identifying labels). I would describe the feel as very similar to JetBeam RRT-series lights. For that matter, I would describe the overall styling as very JetBeam-like as well. I am not sure what material the control ring is made of, but the feel and anodizing color are an exact match to the rest of the aluminum frame.

The light comes with a removable pocket clip. Although the clip seems to be good quality, it is not quite as tight as I would like in its attachment against the body (i.e. may come off if given a good yank). Note you want reverse the clip for bezel-up use by attaching it just below the head. Nice to have the added flexibility this offers.










SUNWAYLED is using the older Cree XR-E R2 emitters for these lights, presumably to maximize throw. Still, I would encourage them to switch to the newer XP-G emitters. Scroll down for beamshots.






The forward clicky on/off switch has a good feel, if slightly stiff. It also has a slightly longer traverse than typical – but not unreasonably so. Both these characteristics are common with small switches, and the M10R isn’t unusual in this regard. But since the switch is also recessed within the tailstanding ring, this can make it a bit tricky to activate (i.e. need to use the tip or edge of a finger/thumb, you can’t do it from a finger pad). 














The overall build seems very good – the light uses square-cut machinist screw threads (although I would have liked to see a few more threads on the head portions). Screw threads are anodized, so lock-out is available. :thumbsup:

Fit and finish on my samples are outstanding. I really like the color – a rich, dark grey – very similar to some of the earlier NiteCore lights (e.g. Extreme, and some particularly dark D10/EX10s, etc.). The luster is just right – not too shinny, not too dull. Frankly, this is one of the best anodizing jobs I’ve seen - absolutely no flaws or chips on any of the SUNWAYLED samples I’ve received. :thumbsup:

Despite their small size, the labels were sharp and easy to read.

The ridge detail helps with grip, but not as much as aggressive knurling would (the removable clip also helps). Still, I experienced no problems activating or controlling the light even in its bare form (the control ring slides fairly easily). 

*Beamshots*

And now for the white wall hunting.  Here are some up-close shots comparing to the Dereelight C2H (which has similar dimensions and a XR-E emitter), about 0.5 meters from a white wall (all lights on AW protected RCR).


















As you can see, beam profile is very similar, but with a more defined hotspot and greater throw on the M10R. But note this is on RCR – on primary CR123A, the difference isn’t so noticeable. And the revised specs for the M10R do NOT support running 3.7V Li-ion RCR. 

Scroll for some output/throw numbers on both batteries, or visit my 1xRCR/CR123A Round-Up Review to see how this beam profile compares to other lights on RCR.

*User Interface*

On/off is controlled by the tailcap clicky (press for momentary on, click for lock on). Mode switching is controlled entirely by the magnetic control ring in the head.

Basically, this will seem familiar to anyone who has used a magnetic control ring light (e.g. JetBeam RRT-series, NiteCore SR3, Eagletac M2C4). There are four defined levels the ring can be turn to – and you feel the resistance change when it falls into place (these are typically called “detents”). The M10R feels (and looks) most like the JetBeam RRT-series control rings.

The four control ring levels on the M10R are Lo – Med – Hi – Strobe, arranged counter-clockwise if you have the light in hand pointed away from you. The total traverse of the ring is ~1/3 circumference of the light, so you can switch back and forth with ease one-handed. Note there is no “standby” mode – you turn the light on or off by the tailcap clicky only. There is thus no parasitic drain to worry about. 

One small point – the control rings on the M40C and M20C operate from Lo-Hi in a clockwise orientation (when pointing the light away from you). I found that to be more intuitive than the counter-clockwise arrangement on the M10R – especially when holding it right-handed.

There is no sign of PWM flicker by eye or with my sound-card oscilloscope on any level. SUNWAYLED claims the light is current-controlled.






Strobe was measured at a fairly typical “tactical” 12.2 Hz. 

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlight reviews method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan.

Throw values were taken at 1 meter for all lights shown below. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*










As you can see, the M10R is much brighter on RCR – but RCR is not officially supported (the revised voltage range is now listed as only 0.9-3.2V). But since I did all my testing before that was posted, you will get the benefit of finding out what happens if you try (scroll down to runtimes). 

On the supported 1xCR123A, max output is within the range of most XR-E Q5-R2-equipped lights, but the min output is lower than most.

*Output/Runtime Comparison*

*Note:* _Effective January 2010, all CR123A runtimes are now performed solely on Titanium Innovations batteries sponsored by BatteryJunction.com. You can compare the generally excellent performance of these CR123A cells relative to the Duracell/Surefire cells used in all my earlier reviews here. I have marked all the new runtimes of lights with Titanium Innovations CR123As on the graphs with an "*". _

Ok, first off, does this light take RCR? Officially no, but I did all my testing before I knew that. Let’s take a look at how 1xRCR and 1xCR123A compares on all modes.






If you look at CR123A performance, you can see the benefit of the restrictive circuit – the light is fully regulated on all levels. :thumbsup:

But on 3.7V RCR (which is NOT supported), 2 things quickly become apparent – the light is basically direct-drive, maximally driven on Hi, and you loose the Med mode (basically, it is just a touch less driven than Hi – not enough difference to see by eye). Oddly though, Min output is still there – and is at exactly the same low level as 1xCR123A.

Actually, the performance on Hi and Med is somewhat similar to what happens on the classic Fenix PD20 on 1xRCR – the light is direct drive until the regulated level is reached, at which point regulation kicks in. But that usually happens just before the battery is exhausted.

How does it stack up to the competition?



























On 1xCR123A, relative performance is excellent – you get superb regulation and runtime on all levels. I haven’t done Lo mode runtimes, as the level is so low I would expect quite a few days runtime.

On non-supported 1xRCR, you basically just get maximally-driven direct drive on Med/Hi.

*Potential Issues*

Doesn’t officially support 3.7V Li-ion RCR (and you lose regulation on Med/Hi if you try it). Direct-drive levels are also quite high, so I don’t recommend you try to run it this way. 

Limited number of screw threads holding the head on the body (i.e. only two full turns) - although I didn’t experience any issues.

Forward clicky switch is recessed, making it a bit more difficult to access for on/off.

Clip is decent quality, but could be more firmly attached to the body.

Final packaging and extras are unknown at this time (except for the clip and wrist strap shown here).

*Preliminary Observations*

In my introductory remarks, I described the M10R as one of the first lights released by a new manufacturer. But based on the build quality of my samples, it is clear that SUNWAYLED has previous experience making quality flashlights.

I think what we are looking at here is the launch of a new flashlight brand - by experienced flashlight makers - under a new company name. SUNWAYLED confirms that their designer and factory have previous OEM experience for other makers (but they don’t want to impact those brands by naming them). While there are some similarities here to other brands, the M10R is a distinctive light in its own right.

I am impressed with the overall build quality of the M10R. This is a nice looking light that has performed reliably in my testing. Anodizing is top-notch, and I personally like the color and styling of the body. Hand feel is good, and the light is easy to use (although the tailstanding feature limits access to the clicky somewhat). The magnetic control ring has one of the best feels out there - with sharp and clear detents. It is also stylishly integrated into the design – well done.

Performance (on the supported 1xCR123A) is excellent – they have struck a good balance between output and runtime, with top-notch regulation. :thumbsup:

Lack of direct 3.7V Li-ion RCR support will no doubt be disappointing for many, but I would point out that the Med/Hi performance is actually similar to a few other current-controlled lights with restrictive circuits (e.g. the classic Fenix PD20). Although I don’t recommend you run the light this way (due to high direct-drive level), no one seems to listen to me here when I say that on other lights anyway.  

Use of the older Cree XR-E emitters seems an odd choice. :thinking: But here again, I suspect this is simply from the long experience of the designers with that particular emitter.  I’ve no doubt that future generations of SUNWAYLED lights will incorporate newer emitter types.

Bottom line, this is a very impressive “first showing” from a new company with a lot of apparent previous expertise. Check out my M40C and M20C reviews for additional comparisons.


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 14, 2010)

Excellent review as always.

Even using the XRE it stacks well against the competitor XPG flashlights, so I think with a little modification, it can perform as well or better..


----------



## liquidsix (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice review. And nice light. It doesn't seem like the Medium level is at all what's advertised... not that I'm complaining.

If it had the latest and greatest XP-G I would buy it.


----------



## photonstorm (Jul 14, 2010)

Outstanding review.

Looks to be an excellent light in all respects: design, regulatiion, fit and finish. Seems to have a Jetbeam flavour to it.......


----------



## Chao (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the excellent review as always:thumbsup:

I actually glad to see Sunwayled using XPE LED instead of XPG, I personally still prefer the flashlights with XRE-R2 or XPE-R2 LED.


----------



## sfca (Jul 15, 2010)

Chao said:


> Thanks for the excellent review as always:thumbsup:
> 
> I actually glad to see Sunwayled using XPE LED instead of XPG, I personally still prefer the flashlights with XRE-R2 or XPE-R2 LED.



This is XR-E!


----------



## StickThatClutch (Jul 15, 2010)

Great review. Can't wait to get mine in the mail and compare it to my RRT-0.


----------



## sugibdg (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the review! :thumbsup:

Is there other dealers beside batteryjunction?


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 15, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> Doesn’t officially support 3.7V Li-ion RCR (and you lose regulation on Med/Hi if you try it). Direct-drive levels are also quite high, so I don’t recommend you try to run it this way.



Oh no! I HAVE to have guilt free lumens. I was really looking forward to this one too....


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 15, 2010)

liquidsix said:


> Nice review. And nice light. It doesn't seem like the Medium level is at all what's advertised... not that I'm complaining.


Good catch - I suspect they just haven't updated their lumen estimates.

FYI, an earlier engineering sample they sent me had a much lower Med mode, but it was largely direct-drive on both CR123A and RCR. I suspect they didn't get around to fixing the specs when they settled on a higher output - but regulated - Med mode for the shipping lights.



StickThatClutch said:


> Great review. Can't wait to get mine in the mail and compare it to my RRT-0.


Yeah, I suspect that will be the closest comparable. Unfortunately I don't have one to compare. Interested to hear your thoughts.



sugibdg said:


> Is there other dealers beside batteryjunction?


Dunno ... BJ is the first one I've seen to pick up the line, there may be others (but I expect BJ will be the first to have them in stock - likely next week). You may be able to order directly from Sunway as well - they have a CPFMP thread on this light, but the site is still down at the moment.



Captain Spaulding said:


> Oh no! I HAVE to have guilt free lumens. I was really looking forward to this one too....


Well, you could run it on 3.0V Li-ion ... it's just the common 3.7V variety that looses the Med/Hi regulation.


----------



## dudu84 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for your review, Selfbuilt! Excellent work as usual :thumbsup:

I really like the look of Sunway lights, they don't look plain as many others out there 

I wonder why they decided to go with XR-E though, XP-E has comparable throw but more efficient, and produces cleaner beam :thinking:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 15, 2010)

Fantastic review there as usual. It's great to see your observations and mine line up so precisely.


----------



## HIDblue (Jul 16, 2010)

Great review and photos selfbuilt. :thumbsup: 

I really like the look of the light, the size, the features (except for the strobe :sick2, and the UI, but still wonder why they went with the older XR-E R2...especially when most of the other Chinese manufacturers are upgrading their lights with XP-G emitters. Why break into the flashlight market with a brand new product line with an older emitter? :thinking:

I understand the XR-E may throw better, but do folks really buy a 1xCR123A form factor light for max throw? I guess anything's possible...

Tempting, but I think I'll hold off for now. If they upgraded to an XP-G and made them compatible with rechargeables, I'd jump on it in a second.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 17, 2010)

I hope SUNWAY wont become another one hit wonder (VersaTi, etc.)


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 18, 2010)

GarageBoy said:


> I hope SUNWAY wont become another one hit wonder (VersaTi, etc.)


Agreed - and I think that's unlikely, given the number of models they have come out with early on. Seems like they know what they are doing ...

Incidentally, VersaTi wasn't actually one-hit wonder - they had made a couple of titanium lights under an earlier name (i.e. they used to be called Horus).


----------



## arek98 (Jul 19, 2010)

HIDblue said:


> I understand the XR-E may throw better, but do folks really buy a 1xCR123A form factor light for max throw? I guess anything's possible...


 
I believe XR-E was choosen because of the driver. Lack off support for rechargable, and quoted voltage range shows that this is boost only. XR-E has higher Vf and I think that was one of the reasons for choosing it over XP-G.




selfbuilt said:


> Well, you could run it on 3.0V Li-ion ... it's just the common 3.7V variety that looses the Med/Hi regulation.


It may not even work well with that. 3.0V Li-Ion will be about 3.6V of the charger. Even if high is regulated, there may be a problems with medium and low.

It is nice light but I would assumer CR123A only.


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 17, 2010)

arek98 said:


> It may not even work well with that. 3.0V Li-Ion will be about 3.6V of the charger. Even if high is regulated, there may be a problems with medium and low.
> 
> It is nice light but I would assumer CR123A only.



Arent primary CR123As about 3.3-ish fresh? 

so it should be fine if you use it not hot off the charger maybe.:sweat:

I must say i LIKE this light, aesthetically more specifically. 

With the clip it actually looks sorta like a mass produced version of a mcgizmo.

selfbuilt,
Can you tell me how the lowest level compares to the RRT-0?

Crenshaw


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 17, 2010)

Crenshaw said:


> With the clip it actually looks sorta like a mass produced version of a mcgizmo.
> 
> Can you tell me how the lowest level compares to the RRT-0?


I agree, it does seem like a mass-produced version of a custom light (build-wise).

Dunno about the RRT-0, since I don't have one. The M10R low is quite low for its class though. Perhaps you can back-compare the RRT-0 to one of the other lights on my output tables, for a rough idea?


----------



## HKJ (Aug 17, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> Dunno about the RRT-0, since I don't have one. The M10R low is quite low for its class though. Perhaps you can back-compare the RRT-0 to one of the other lights on my output tables, for a rough idea?



I have measured on both and the M10R is lower than RRT-0. The low on RRT-0 is near the Dereeligt C2H low.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 17, 2010)

HKJ said:


> I have measured on both and the M10R is lower than RRT-0. The low on RRT-0 is near the Dereeligt C2H low.


Thanks HKJ ... that's a quite a large difference then, as my C2Hs were both quite a bit brighter than my M10R.


----------



## HKJ (Aug 17, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> Thanks HKJ ... that's a quite a large difference then, as my C2Hs were both quite a bit brighter than my M10R.



Yes, there is a significant difference:
M10R on low, RRT-0 with CR123 on low, Quark 123 on moonlight:


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Sep 14, 2010)

When I saw the picture of M10R the first time on the website, I liked it so much that I decided to buy a number of them - for gifts and to replace some of my current single 123 flashlights. Not all, since the M10R doesn't accept rechargeables.

I ordered one M10R for sample, and I can confirm I like its design and the execution a lot. 

I decided to wait before ordering more, since the incongruent choice of brightness levels: the useless low (0.2 lumen) and the medium almost indistinguishable from the high.

The selection of levels (just as an example) of an ITP A1 would have been perfect.

I hope Sunwayled (Sunwayman) fixes this problem so I can buy many more of the M10R.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## njet212 (Sep 17, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> Clip is decent quality, but could be more firmly attached to the body.



At first time i thought this a cons for M10R.

But after few testing it was a cons for me and i really dig the M10R clip design. I compared 3 clip between EX10,NEX,M10R. 

The Clip on M10R is deep carry clip which is none of the M10R body protruding on pocket compared with EX10 dan NEX. Since the body is not protruding, it's minimize flashlight get snagged compared flashlight with protruding body. And this is happened to my D10, it's snagged twice and come out from the pocket.

Also less grip clip means faster and easier draw. 


*M10R*





*EX10*





*NEX*


----------



## Dioni (Sep 20, 2010)

I was interested on this light, but since I've heard some issues on its switch I discarted it.

Thanks for the great review. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dimitri Stephan (Oct 18, 2010)

You should review the same model with the CREE R5 led that is supposed to output a high of 220 lumens and compare it to the JETBeam RRT-0 R5 Rapid Response LED Flashlight and see which one is better.


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 27, 2010)

I have read conflicting info on this light as to whether the R5 XPG version is or isn't compatible with R123s. Anyone know? Batteryjunction's ad says it's got a working voltage up to 4.2V. Also, did the manufacturer alter the output levels for the R5 version?


----------



## DEMO111 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the review Selfbuilt. 

I know this is an old thread from last year but I just found the CPF and joined up. Because of this review and the great photos I just purchased the new M10R XP-G R5. 

Cheers.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 20, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> I know this is an old thread from last year but I just found the CPF and joined up. Because of this review and the great photos I just purchased the new M10R XP-G R5.


:welcome:

Hope you enjoy the new XP-G R5 version. FYI, there are also continuously-variable models to consider with the same form factor (i.e. V10R).


----------

